# Powder Coat Wheels - Safe or Not?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You're not heating the metal up enough to surpass the recrystallization temperature. Wheels get powdercoated all the time, especially aftermarket ones, this is definitely nothing new, yours will be all good.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

youll be fine...just make sure they don't powder the mating surface on the back nor the lug nut holes if the wheels use acorn style nuts or the hub bore. Having powder on these surfaces can cause problems because the powder will crack, fall off and can cause the wheel to be loose.


----------

